# outlier



## rmelchor

Hola:

Estoy leyendo un texto en inglés en donde aparece esta palabra, pero desafortunadamente no encontré su significado en el diccionario. El párrafo en donde aparece esta palabra es el siguiente:

_"When clustering is applied to a real-world database, many interesting problems occurs: __*outlier* handling is difficult. Here the elements do not naturally fall into any cluster. They can be viewed as solitary clusters. However, if a clustering algorithm attempts to find large clusters, these *outliers* will be forced to be placed in some cluster. This process may result in the creation of poor clusters by combining two existing clusters and leaving the *outlier* in its own cluster"_

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme, le estaré infinitamente agradecido.
De antemano Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Maeron

Son *valores extremos*: otra denominación es *valores atípicos*. Refiere a datos individuales con valores muy distintos del resto de los datos.


----------



## rmelchor

Ok. Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda Maeron.
Con lo que me acabas de decir, se despejaron todas mis dudas.

Gracias.


----------



## Mariucho

Identifying outliers in a scatterplot


----------



## Bil

Hola Mariucho

Identificar los datos de la periferia (alejados de) a la nube de puntos en un diagrama de dispersión.


----------



## Mariucho

Hola Bil, gracias por la respuesta y perdón por la tardanza en agradecer, estaba trabajando a presión.
Por supuesto conozco la definición matemático-estadística de outlier y que una posible traducción al español es "valor atípico" para un gráfico de dispersión, quería saber si hay alguna otra traducción.
Otra vez gracias, Mariucho


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Puede ser que este te ayude:

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/1037804


----------



## Mariucho

Gracias Araceli, utiliceé valor atípico, coincidiendo con lo que veo en ProZ
Mariucho


----------



## LastManStanding

Según el contexto puede significar varias cosas.

Te dejo una conversación sobre el tema y un par de glosarios que tal vez te resulten útiles.

http://www.english-spanish-translator.org/english-spanish-medical-translation/4585-outlier.html

Saludos!


----------



## artschwartz2

Is there a Spanish term for "outlier", a data value that is much greater or much less than other values in a data set?  Thanks.


----------



## lutapia

Consulta estos hilos donde se habla de lo mismo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=35052
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=207822

Sin embargo, sabes, cuando me ha tocado usar el término en mi trabajo lo dejo tal cual y la mayoría de la gente que conoce del tema lo entiende... creo que de acuerdo al público objetivo de tu traducción debe ser tu elección...


----------



## artschwartz2

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## sirjoselo

Maeron said:


> Son *valores extremos*: otra denominación es *valores atípicos*. Refiere a datos individuales con valores muy distintos del resto de los datos.



En español y hablando formalmente de estadística, se llaman atípicos.


----------

